# Tyger Tyger burning bright



## Overread (Jul 31, 2020)

In the forests of the night: 
What immortal hand or eye,
Dare frame thy fearful symmetry?


















A Ruby Tiger moth, Phragmatobia fuliginosa fuliginosa. 

Would really appreciate any feedback on this since I suffered a pc issue last week so all my settings and modes and values and all the rest are all back to factory settings and memory. So any feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 31, 2020)

Nice set.


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 31, 2020)

Well shot, well spoken.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 31, 2020)

The first for me.  Compositionally stronger and good use of dof.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 31, 2020)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## Overread (Jul 31, 2020)

Many thanks all 



oldhippy said:


> Well shot, well spoken.



My thanks, though I can't claim the words, they are the words of Mr William Blake, the full poem is here:

The Tyger by William Blake | Poetry Foundation


----------



## Derrel (Jul 31, 2020)

Look decent...not too vivid nor too saturated,  brightness appears fine.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 1, 2020)

Good shots......


----------

